# Green, glowing kittens - just in time for Halloween



## twilyth (Sep 19, 2011)

This is really fairly spooky - and I want one.











excerpt, read more here



> Scientists exploring possible treatments for HIV have, purely as a byproduct of their methods, earned themselves a spot in today’s science blog postings: They’ve made glowing kittens.
> 
> When these green kitties were still twinkles in their parents’ eyes, scientists investigating a macaque gene thought to protect monkeys against feline immunodeficiency virus (FIV) inserted it into cat eggs with a lab-grown virus, intending to test whether cats carrying the gene were resistant to FIV as well. Researchers are interested in seeing how the macaque gene guards against FIV, which is the feline version of HIV, in hopes of transferring their insights to combating HIV.
> 
> But here’s where things get wacky: The team also included in the virus a jellyfish gene that makes a glowing green protein, to act as a signal. The virus does not always succeed in transferring the genes entrusted to it, but by including the jellyfish gene, the team gave themselves an easy way to tell when the transfer took place: kittens that glow green under fluorescent light, showing that they carry the jellyfish gene, almost certainly carry the macaque gene as well.



continued at link

and another pic


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 19, 2011)

Been in the fish industry for a couple years now, not surprising its in larger creatures now


----------



## trickson (Sep 19, 2011)

That has always freaked me right the f out !


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh the irony.  I was thinking about the blue mice earlier today.





What's next?  Purple cows?


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 19, 2011)

so awesome . where to preorder one ?


----------



## trickson (Sep 19, 2011)

That is just wrong !


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 19, 2011)

trickson said:


> That is just wrong !



i agree, leave the animals to their normal natural state. Why do we humans always insist on messing with other animals and shit. I think its really fucked up.


----------



## trickson (Sep 19, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i agree, leave the animals to their normal natural state. Why do we humans always insist on messing with other animals and shit. I think its really fucked up.



I agree . Tis a shame we think we can play GOD . :shadedshu


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 19, 2011)

trickson said:


> I agree . Tis a shame we think we can play GOD . :shadedshu



Genesis 1:26.


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 19, 2011)

trickson said:


> That is just wrong !


Human rights leave us but this as alternative field experimenting, so in the name of medical science, it truly is everything but wrong. I frankly would be scared to live in a world with so many strains of various things, if we had no alternative test subjects....
And don't burn me for saying this, I'm not exactly justifying this as a means to an end, but consider the option of dismissing it entirely...that would be chaos



nvidiaintelftw said:


> i agree, leave the animals to their normal natural state. Why do we humans always insist on messing with other animals and shit. I think its really fucked up.


Would you rather have glowing humans? Now that would be a sight



trickson said:


> I agree . Tis a shame we think we can play GOD . :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 19, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh the irony.  I was thinking about the blue mice earlier today.
> http://loyalkng.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/blue-mice.jpg
> 
> What's next?  Purple cows?



I thought they already had glowing naked rats too, off to look for the image...some with, some without...


----------



## twilyth (Sep 19, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I thought they already had glowing naked rats too, off to look for the image...some with, some without...
> http://chuckisawesome.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/rats-mice-glowing-animals_11838_600x450.jpg



FYI:  from the article



> Fluorescent reporter genes are a fairly common way to make sure that your gene transfer “took”—we’ve seen glowing pigs, monkeys, and mice before. But that doesn’t mean it isn’t an amazing effect. If someone offered us a glowing, FIV-resistant kitten for our office, we wouldn’t say no.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 19, 2011)

<whistles the X-Files theme> cool


----------



## trickson (Sep 19, 2011)

This is getting just too fucking strange for me . Glowing cats rats with blue skin and what the hell are them glowing things ? OMG ! Next thing they will have is a glowing penis for men and vaginal lips that light up for easy insertion ! WTF ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 19, 2011)

Jegergrim said:


> Human rights leave us but this as alternative field experimenting, so in the name of medical science, it truly is everything but wrong. I frankly would be scared to live in a world with so many strains of various things, if we had no alternative test subjects....
> And don't burn me for saying this, I'm not exactly justifying this as a means to an end, but consider the option of dismissing it entirely...that would be chaos
> 
> 
> Would you rather have glowing humans? Now that would be a sight



how about not making anything GLOW lol! leave that to pieces of plastic


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd be afraid to see those glowing cats in the dark or in my home at night  (even I am a bit scared seeing the glowing eyes!)


----------



## Static~Charge (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd buy a cat if they made it with a bioluminescent gene - no external lighting necessary.

Then I'd never accidentally kick the cat in the middle of the night again.


----------



## Abe504 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm all for medical research but this is a lil creepy. I definetly think they shouldn't be advertising it like this, makes you wonder how bad things really are behind the scenes.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 19, 2011)

The way i see it with stuff like this is, if you don't like it, then volunteer to have the resaerch done on you.

I have no problem with medical research done on animals, i do have a problem with cosmetic research done on animals though.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 19, 2011)

Then I'd never accidentally kick the cat in the middle of the night again.[/QUOTE]

lol In my case I stepped on the tail or paw at night because my cat has a habit of lying down in front of my bedroom's door, but now whenever I have to wake at night I use a flashlight.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 19, 2011)

trickson said:


> That is just wrong !





nvidiaintelftw said:


> i agree, leave the animals to their normal natural state. Why do we humans always insist on messing with other animals and shit. I think its really fucked up.





trickson said:


> I agree . Tis a shame we think we can play GOD . :shadedshu



Care to volunteer yourself for trials?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 19, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Care to volunteer yourself for trials?



How much we talkin? I would like to glow in the dark.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How much we talkin? I would like to glow in the dark.



I think you would have to go back before you existed, and was still a glint in your fathers eye.


----------



## Static~Charge (Sep 19, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> lol In my case I stepped on the tail or paw at night because my cat has a habit of lying down in front of my bedroom's door, but now whenever I have to wake at night I use a flashlight.



You're a prime candidate for Bright Feet, the house shoes with headlights.


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How much we talkin? I would like to glow in the dark.



I would like a glow-in-the-dark potion for my cat, and an invisible potion for myself, please 

The invisible part, something to this effect:


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 19, 2011)

Keep it clean, there will be no more editing, just points!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 20, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i agree, leave the animals to their normal natural state. Why do we humans always insist on messing with other animals and shit. I think its really fucked up.





trickson said:


> I agree . Tis a shame we think we can play GOD . :shadedshu


if you didnt read the whole thing, its for their own good.



tigger said:


> The way i see it with stuff like this is, if you don't like it, then volunteer to have the resaerch done on you.
> 
> I have no problem with medical research done on animals, i do have a problem with cosmetic research done on animals though.



same here. they conduct experiments on humans as well.


Oh and i want a glowin kitteh too!! wait till remixedcat sees this thread


----------



## Frick (Sep 20, 2011)

Just let them die.


----------



## Drone (Sep 20, 2011)

ah that's easy. just change the model skin


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 20, 2011)

Static~Charge said:


> You're a prime candidate for Bright Feet, the house shoes with headlights.



That's a great invent! if I would see them in a local store and are more or less cheap I will buy them, seriously! 

because if I turn on the house light, the eyes hurt as hell and makes me temporarily blind!

and in the dark I bump into my cats or some other object, specially if I am still sleepy


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sh%&$#@
in this case i guess the push it too far
its alive not like modding your vehicle that you can make it like what you want


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 20, 2011)

Can they make humans glow green? 

Now this is slowly looking like the X-men. 

I suppose a mutation like this could occur naturally then? Just very rare.

Granted this isn't a mutation this is human intervention still, perhaps a mutation such as this is possible?


----------



## twilyth (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't think so.  The florescence gene they use comes from jellyfish IIRC.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 21, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What's next? Purple cows?



Already existant


----------



## tilldeath (Oct 5, 2011)

Did someone say "fish nightlights"?  Actually would love this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88kMwpC7CCg&feature=related


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 5, 2011)

tilldeath said:


> Did someone say "fish nightlights"?  Actually would love this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88kMwpC7CCg&feature=related



Go out and buy some then. Most of my local pet stores have glow in the dark fish already


----------

